# BBQ/SMOKING FORUMS



## alaskanbear

I never knew there were so many different BBQ/SMOKING forums on the web untill I found this one by mistake and what a mistake finding all of you guys and gals was!!  Best dad gummed site I have ever joined and proud to say so.  Do alot of you have dealings with the other smoking forums or are you all monogomous to SMF??  Just wondering..

Rich


----------



## beer-b-q

Many of us belong to multiple sites but this is home...


----------



## alblancher

Glad to have you around.

I have enough trouble keeping up with all the crazy people around here to go sticking my head in another BBQ forum.  Funny thing is no matter where you go it's all the same food and recipes.  Just glad to have found a forum that is very well run and moderated.  People here tend to be civil to each other and even if we don't agree we try to resolve our problems and not make a big issue about it.


----------



## solaryellow

You think this is bad, go buy a Jeep and start looking for offroading forums. Welcome aboard!


----------



## raptor700

I surf around on others, But this is where i call home.

Compared to what's out there this is the best group you'll find.....Hands Down.

But you allready know that


----------



## roller

Welcome !!! This is my only one !!!!! Never even go to another one...no need to everything is right here...


----------



## meateater

More info here, I call it home.


----------



## scarbelly

I am on multiple sites but spend most of my time here


----------



## jack3608

I peek in at AmazingRibs.com, the Prairie BBQ Association (local boys) and the smoke ring(actually forgot about that one) ....I've spent some time at the virtual Weber website b/c of my new toy but this is the only site I frequent daily and with all the great people, stories, recipes and advice that comes along with signing up....how could I not call this home??? 

I don't even logout.  Confession*** I call this home but I do feel guilty for not paying rent yet...lol.  I am planning to purchase Jeff's rub recipe after all the good things Ive read and just yesterday noticed the premier member options banner at the side of most screens(a have a bit of tunnel vision it seems) so thats in the cards too.

Just a quick thanks to all the guys who make it easy to stick around and the Qview that brings us back if we stray too far...Cheers!!

Happy smoking,

Matt in Moose Jaw


----------



## SmokinAl

This is my one & only site!


----------



## fpnmf

This is my hang out... No reason to go elsewhere..

   Craig


----------



## michael ark

The other sites just don't compare.Like links to pictures instead of pictures in their threads.


----------



## Bearcarver

What Alblancher & others said !

Also, I miss too many great posts on here to go wandering elsewhere.

Bear


----------



## shooter1

I surf other sites also but this place is home. I have been a member at other forums and many have clickish groups that tend to gang up on new members, basically cyber bullies. Once I see that kind of stuff going on I am out of there for good. It amazes me that these people are so tough sitting behind a computer screen, what a joke.

This place is different, people here are courteous and patient with newbs and willing to help even when they have answered the same questions over and over. People here have a great sense of humor and we tend to poke fun at each other. The knowledge here is outstanding and the place is run by a great group of people.

To Jeff and the Gang, Thanks and keep up the Great Work. It is much appreciated.


----------



## venture

I have, over the years, surfed other sites.  We have some members that post on different sites.  Not to put down other good sites, this one fits my needs the best, and I find it to have very friendly and helpful people.  What more could a person ask for?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big twig

I have been on many sites but never posted, then I found this one and just reading the threads, seeing how people interacted, pictures in the posts, and great ideas made me feel welcome. So I signed up and started posting. Now I am a happy member of the SMF! Thanks to all who have made and maintain such a great site!


----------



## ecto1

I go to one other site that pertains to Texas BBQ competitions but this is a much better forum for me everyday.  I feel I know people here I have never felt that way about another forum before.  Just like when when RonP passed away I felt like I lost a Friend even though we had never met.  People here are helpful never rude and we all have the love of BBQ.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Welcome Alaskanbear,glad to have you join us here at the "best" forum on the Net
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,get your camera ready and send us some of that Alaskan Q-view.We want to see your equipment and techniques(cause we are nosey).


----------



## Dutch

We're kind of like a big ol' family here and when I welcome new members, that's just how I state it "Welcome to the SMF Family".

Sure, we may have issues that other sites have, but with the Admin and Moderator staff that we have on hand, certain things like spam, flaming wars and bad attitudes are quickly dealt with and sometimes the general membership isn't even aware that anything has transpired.

So we are just glad to have you here with us! Kick back and enjoy the smoke!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

SMF does it for me...if there were anywhere else that has what there is here, I'd be hard-pressed to leave. A great group of members sharing their recipes, tips, cooking adventures and new ideas/experiments while keeping it all friendly. Seeing as I live in a more central part of the country, most of my friends here live half-way across the country, but, hey, they're just a click away! And as mentioned, a superb bunch of mods and admin staff to keep things running as smoothly as possible.

I found SMF coming up on 3 years ago (jeez, that long?) and I've never been to any other smoking forum...don't fix it if it's not broken, I say. My computer monitor looks just fine with the SMF logo showing.

Enjoy the ride!

Eric


----------



## matusgreats

AlaskanBear said:


> I never knew there were so many different BBQ/SMOKING forums on the web untill I found this one by mistake and what a mistake finding all of you guys and gals was!!  Best dad gummed site I have ever joined and proud to say so.  Do alot of you have dealings with the other smoking forums or are you all monogomous to SMF??  Just wondering..
> 
> Rich


I have joined number of BBQ forums and this is the best I have got till now. Very informative. This is my first post and hope I would stay long here


----------



## Dutch

matusgreats said:


> I have joined number of BBQ forums and this is the best I have got till now. Very informative. This is my first post and hope I would stay long here


Glad that you've joined us, matusgreats. Please take a moment and swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself to the rest of the SMF family and really get a proper SMF welcome.

Enjoy the Smoke~


----------



## s2k9k

It would be a conflict of interest if I went to any other BBQ sites and my Boss probably wouldn't like it very much!

Anyway are there any other sites out there? I thought this was the only one!


----------



## cats49er

when I was coming up in the 50's in NC it was hard to find many paved roads,so most of the dirt roads was like going 4 wheeling  lol


----------



## jcollins

i love this site but it took going through a couple of others to get here.


----------



## fat tony

Hey new to this but I used a cheap you vertical  smoker to start and just bought a offset smoker but can't seem to get my meat as moist any hints what I'm doing wrong


----------



## 801driver

I agree this is the best site on the web.  I was having trouble with consistent smokes, ran through several sites with out much help.  Spent many hours on this site because there is so much info and so much detail on how to and why to if you look for it.  Now I am trying to just catch up trying all the good stuff posted here.

I can not imagine any need to go to any other site for smoking.  I have sent many friends here also.  Jeff does a great job keeping it going and the people are very friendly and helpful.  What else could you ask for?  Nothing, it is all here.


----------



## wade

I browse a number of other sites too and contribute to some of them - however this is the one I call home.


----------



## crownified

I peaked around on some of the others but got hooked here reading the forums.  People here are very friendly and helpful. I do recommend purchasing Jeff's rub recipe as well if for nothing else then just to support this site.  I have to admit I am becoming a smoke addict and loving the forums here.


----------



## bbqgrillandsmoke

alaskanbear said:


> I never knew there were so many different BBQ/SMOKING forums on the web untill I found this one by mistake and what a mistake finding all of you guys and gals was!!  Best dad gummed site I have ever joined and proud to say so.  Do alot of you have dealings with the other smoking forums or are you all monogomous to SMF??  Just wondering..
> 
> Rich


Definitely love it here. Amazing tips, and great recipes.

Thank you all.


----------

